# Questions about feeding Raw



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

As some of you already know, I will be getting a puppy in a few weeks. I want to give Raw a try. Carmen, the breeder of my pup, has already said that she will be giving me start up information which is great. My concern is about ensuring that the pup gets all the vitamins and the right amount of calcium as it grows. Here are some of my questions:

Is it alright to feed raw one meal (fresh meat, veggies etc) and then feed something like one of honest kitchen's dehydrated "raw" foods for the subsequent meals for that day? Or would this cause problems with the amount of protein, calcium etc., the pup would be getting? If I can do this, any recommendations on which honest kitchen (Force, Verve, Embark etc) to use for a puppy. http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/

I'm concerned about not having a diversity in meats/poulty to feed. Whatever the commissary on base sells is what I usually get. Even some of the meat markets that I've gone to off base - don't have much of a variety around here. I don't hunt or personally know anyone that does  Is there a site on-line that will deliver a variety of meats - other then chicken/beef that someone has tried?

I know at least one of my dogs will not be able to be switched to Raw - my 10 yr old Rotty who does not do well eating raw or cooked meats. She is on Solid Gold Holistique (spelling?) because it is the only food I've found that she can hold down. Do I need to transition my other two dogs slowly or can it be done immediately?

I've been reading on the internet as much as I can find on feeding RAW. Anyone have some favorite links that they can recommend?

Thank you in advance for all responses.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Connie has some (a lot..) links, there must be a few on this board also. 

THK is complete, as I understand, incl. bones(suppement) for calcium? If so, you can base your meals on THK and gives extras as tripe or meat. Don´t give to much bones (not more than 20% of a week meal) ´cause puppy wi be constipated.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lacey Vessell said:


> ... Is it alright to feed raw one meal (fresh meat, veggies etc) and then feed something like one of honest kitchen's dehydrated "raw" foods for the subsequent meals for that day? Or would this cause problems with the amount of protein, calcium etc., the pup would be getting? If I can do this, any recommendations on which honest kitchen (Force, Verve, Embark etc) to use for a puppy. http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/ .... Is there a site on-line that will deliver a variety of meats - other then chicken/beef that someone has tried? .... .... Do I need to transition my other two dogs slowly or can it be done immediately?
> 
> I've been reading on the internet as much as I can find on feeding RAW. Anyone have some favorite links that they can recommend?
> 
> Thank you in advance for all responses.


Yes, THK Embark and Force (both are grain-free) are, IMO, terrific products, especially because they are not baked and extruded. That is, they don't slow the transit time of raw meats the way kibble would.

I feed raw but keep THK for travel and backup, and I fed it for 6 weeks once when I had a broken ankle, supplementing it with RMBs (so I could send just anyone to the store for what I needed).

I do transition adopted dogs who have been on kibble. Lots of dogs switch instantly and happily; a few don't adapt as instantly.

I love this site for a jump-in starter site, because it even shows sample meals:
http://www.njboxers.com/faqs.htm

Also, if you have any questions at all about raw feeding, please ask. I've been studying/researching canine nutrition (and allergies) for a couple of years, and I've fed raw much longer than that. Others here also are VERY experienced and knowledgeable on the subject.  

If you run into any transition challenges, bring that up too. I can give you my own solutions; betcha others can, too.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> ..... THK is complete, as I understand, incl. bones(suppement) for calcium? If so, you can base your meals on THK and gives extras as tripe or meat. Don´t give to much bones (not more than 20% of a week meal) ´cause puppy wi be constipated.


Yes, THK is complete, and would work as the sole food for an inactive or overweight dog (IMO). For an active, healthy dog, it's a great combo with RMBs/meat.

I feed a reasonable raw variety, but if I wanted to be more streamlined and simple, I'd feel fine going with THK plus RMBs/meat.

One thing I wouldn't rely on is the Omega 3 EFAs in any commercial food (with the exception of a fish-based formula); Tufts research pointed out in 2005 that dogs don't have the human ability to convert plant-based Omega 3s (flax, canola, etc.) to the beneficial long-chain EFAs (like DHA). Humans have up to a 10% conversion rate; dogs almost zero. So I'd give fish oil (plus E), no matter what the diet.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.workingdogforum.com/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?p=13721#13721

http://www.workingdogforum.com/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?p=5592#5592

http://www.workingdogforum.com/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?p=5472#5472


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks Connie and Selena. I'm going to start them all on RAW when the puppy arrives - gives me time to obtain and study recipes, supplements and maybe get a third freezer


----------



## Michael Coletta (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Lacey
There is a web site called the raw dog ranch that helped me allot.

WWW.rawdogranch.com

Let me know if that works


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

The Raw Dog Ranch is what I go by as well.


----------



## Tammy Riley (Oct 26, 2006)

I find meats that you usually wouldn't find at the asian market, like catfish heads,whole mackerel and whole sardines, pork hearts etc. 
I get green tripe from www.prey4pets.com. she is quick and wonderful to deal with.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Tammy Riley said:


> I find meats that you usually wouldn't find at the asian market, like catfish heads,whole mackerel and whole sardines, pork hearts etc.
> I get green tripe from www.prey4pets.com. she is quick and wonderful to deal with.


THANKS, Tammy! That's exactly what I have been looking for (the green tripe).


----------



## Tammy Riley (Oct 26, 2006)

Connie,
As you know I lurk alot but with the raw I feel I can help people so I post on those issues. If you can't find something pm me and I usually have a source.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Cool!

I've fed raw for a long time, but I live in a small city, so while I have no trouble finding all the basics, green tripe has eluded me.

This link you posted appears to ship it in a cooler, frozen. That's what I was looking for,


----------



## Tammy Riley (Oct 26, 2006)

I live in a town of 800 people, so I have to be resourceful (sp?) :lol:


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks to everyone that assisted me in my decision to feed raw to my dogs. It is now almost a month since I started feeding them raw and I honestly feel that it is the best decision I made for them. My older Rotty (11 years old) has improved drastically - her teeth are pearly white, she has sooooo much more energy and loves to eat again. Her coat and skin look wonderful also. My other two are doing very well too - although Coda (just turned 18 months 3 days ago) is now a bundle of way to much energy....Her grip has gotten even stronger according to her decoy...I'll chalk that up to her having to work her jaw muscles while eating now and the recreational bones (elk) that she enjoys. :wink:


----------



## Tammy Riley (Oct 26, 2006)

I use this calculator to gauge how much I feed.
http://www.shirleys-wellness-cafe.com/misc.htm#calculator
I use 2 to 3 percent on my adults and 8 to 10 percent on my puppies until about 6 months old then down to 5 percent until they are finished growing.

Go to my website and look at the proof that raw works page and you can see the difference that raw has made on my dogs that used to eat kibble.


----------

